# Hopper 866 EHD Error? Any hope for a fix?



## cptnjim (Feb 12, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is any hope in fixing the 866 Error that is preventing me from accessing the content on my EHD that I transferred from my 622 receiver and now can't access on my Hopper w/sling due to the 866 error that comes up and offers to format my External Hard Drive. I have had this problem since my upgrade over 6 months ago and it seems like this problem has existed with other customers for years. So far dish network has done nothing to help. Is there any hope for a fix in the future? 

Jim


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Contact one of the DIRT members listed here http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/195079-dish-internet-response-team-dirt-contact-information/. They should be able to help you.


----------



## cptnjim (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I have send a message to the people on that list and hopefully one of them will be able to help. :righton:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you're little familiar with Linux (just boot it from CD w/out install to HDD), connect clean EHD what is accepting by H2 and your 622's EHD and do copy of a folder(s) - (search here for "DishArc" keyword)


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Did you connect your EHD to your Hopper prior to it pushing live TV and being activated?


----------



## cptnjim (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm thinking the EHD was not connected to the Hopper prior to it being activated. I had the local installers who handled the upgrade connect the new receiver and I have a feeling they didn't plug in the EHD and I had to do so after they activated my new receiver. If that is where the problem came from, do you think it might work to have Dish Temporarily deactivate my receiver, wait 15 or 20 minutes, then reactivate it again with the EHD Attached? Would that do anything?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it would be easy to ask them send a "hit", eg re-activated EHD feature


----------



## cptnjim (Feb 12, 2010)

They already have sent multiple re-hits over the past 6 months without any change.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

do you need to preserve recording on the EHD ? make a copy using Linux


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

oh ! someone did manage to recognize his EHD - read here http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211655-external-hard-drive-backup-question/#entry3249121


----------

